# Wanted 95 Steering Column Cover/Shroud



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

HELP!

I need a 95 Steering Column Cover/Shroud. Its a two piece black plastic cover where the key goes on the column. My literally broke into little pieces.

Off to junk yards in east texas tomorrow. I searched the dallas jyards and none were to be found..

HELP... thanks jason


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

do a nationwide j/y search on line


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

Zane hooked me up..

Most sites wont me to buy the whole steering column. 

If ya try nissan they told me get this....
$200.00 at trophy nissan in mesquite. The parts guy say OUCH!
he told me its because that part is broken alot when someone trys to steal
the truck. He said he sells atleast one a month..

What a rip-off... Too bad its not a recall part...:balls:


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

200 bucks:wtf:

I can get a complete tilt column, w/ wheel and covers for 75 at the local yard. dealer prices are going through the roof.


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

car-parts.com


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

.............


----------

